# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  MATSUI DVD RECORDER

## Bilko

Καλημέρα,

αναζητώ την αντιπροσωπεία της MATSUI στην Ελλάδα για την επισκευή ενός DVD Recorder.

Όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει....

----------


## georgees

για μολωγα τι βλαβηεχεις μηπως ξερω κατι τις. :Huh:

----------


## Bilko

ΠΑΤΑΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ ΟΝ/OFF ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΤΟΥ RECORDER, ΚΟΙΤΑΞΑ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟ.Η ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΩΝ 220vac ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΗ

----------


## KOKAR

> ΠΑΤΑΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ ΟΝ/OFF ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΤΟΥ RECORDER, ΚΟΙΤΑΞΑ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟ.Η ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΩΝ 220vac ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΗ


μαλλον το προβλημα σου ειναι στο παλμοτροφοδοτικο
δες για φουσκωμενους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες
και ακομα δες αν εχει το 3842 , 3843 , 3844 IC ενα 
ηλεκτρολυτικο 47μF 50ν ο οποιος μπορει να μην δειχνει
φουσκωμενος αλλα μπορει να ειναι "αδειος".....

----------

